# Other Jobs an electrican can do??



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your condition. Their are many jobs you can do within the industry like project manager, estimator, material expiditor, foreman, general foreman, superintendant. Take a estimating class, and some leadership classes. Does your current company know about your condition? Maybe they are willing to work you into another role.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Hate to go this route but are you considered handicapped, this might give you an edge in the job market.

Continue your education, look into all of the items mentioned above.


----------



## rotagilla (Jun 28, 2009)

Get all the field experience you can.
Start taking some computer training.
Study CAD or estimating.
I'd love to have either one in my shop that knew what its like in the field trying to figure out their drawing or trying to beat their estimate.
There is plenty of work at the office.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

The Mrs.said I can cut the grass.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Besides going the Office route, you could possibly go into security or fire alarm work. You could be the guy that loads the programs into the systems and fires the panel up.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

PLC's might be an avenue to travel down.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

dawgs said:


> Their are many jobs you can do within the industry like project manager, estimator, material expiditor, foreman, general foreman, superintendant.


 What he said.:thumbsup: Welcome to the forum also.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

The mrs. said I could walk the dog and take the trash out. hahaha:jester:


----------



## Russell1200 (Jul 6, 2009)

FA once you get to a certain point is not to strenuous physically: parts and smarts.

Of course being called in at the last minute because somebody needs a CO to open their [whatever] can bother some people.

If you go the FA route you want to start looking at their NICET program. It is one of those deals where the earlier you start the better.

Not as familiar, but a number of low voltage (tele-data or security) people have similar set ups.

Mechanical controls, can be fairly rugged, and you half to get up onto inaccessible roofs frequently. I would probably avoid that in your situation. Although it is an interesting field.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Relay tech with a POCO, traffic signal tech (one of them around here is in a wheelchair; sharpest tech I've ever worked with), project management, engineer. If you choose engineer, and you have actual field experience, you'll be about a thousand times more qualified than 99% of the dolts out there!

As long as your mind holds out, there are lots of things that don't involve physical work. Most of them need some sort of formal education though, pick one and head that way.

Rob


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Everyone hates project managers.. don't go there.. I agree with Fire Alarms if you can still climb. My last job was dealing with a very large fire alarm system. Not a lot of heavy lifting or cableing. BTW I am now outta the trade due to Illness. I surely miss working with everyone.. Stay at work as long as you can.. You will regret leaving. But at the same time don't put yourself or your co-workers at risk.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

Fire Alarm is good money... I do Fire Alarm and Fire Sprinklers almost every day. Great way to get both pieces of the pie...


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

micromind said:


> Relay tech with a POCO, traffic signal tech (one of them around here is in a wheelchair; sharpest tech I've ever worked with), project management, engineer. If you choose engineer, and you have actual field experience, you'll be about a thousand times more qualified than 99% of the dolts out there!
> 
> As long as your mind holds out, there are lots of things that don't involve physical work. Most of them need some sort of formal education though, pick one and head that way.
> 
> Rob



POCO are cutting back and trimming maintenance in lieu of safety is a big savings in the bean counters mind.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Get as much education in the trade as possible. Learn the code inside and out.
Then you could start looking at plan review positions for the county / municipality. Possibly start as an AHJ then move up. Depending on where you are these positions can pay well.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I have met a lot of Electricians over the years that are great at Tending Bar. 
Come to think of it.. wasn't that a trade school class?


----------



## ElectricBrian (Jul 26, 2009)

*Possible Jobs*

Good Question

Here is some info

Find a IBEW Local in your area, the local will have access to their JATC - joint apprenticeship committee.
The NJATC for the IBEW has done and validated a job task analysis on just the question you ask. I am not going to answer here because the list will amaze you, over 200 job titles, too much info.
The NJATC also has a synopsis on each job title and additional training / education necessary to fulfill typical requirements.
See the Unions do much more than just represent us.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

You could be and inspector.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

sparky970 said:


> You could be and inspector.


Does that still require a lobotomy as part of a preemployment physical?:jester:


----------



## jfwfmt (Jul 5, 2008)

*Best of luck*

Dear Avelino,

Sorry to hear about your diagnosis. My wife has had MS since 1960's. She has the very slow progressive form. She's now 75 and uses a walker to get around the house. If you are young and newly diagnosed look at the A-B-C drugs that may slow your progression. BEST OF LUCK.

That being said, there are lots of electrician type work that can be done without a lot of standing:


Designing and building PLCs systems not only for control systems but also for complex machinery.
programming PLCs, building control systems, fire alarms, phone systems, ....
building control panels with a bunch of buttons and dials and ...
doing estimates from prints
working as an inside or outside salesman for a distributor or manufacturer
working a phone as real technical support for manufacturers or institutions (colleges, universities)
working as a plan reviewer for an AHJ, or a design firm
Think outside the box, think about how your skills match the job, not the job title.

Remember to keep yourself physically cool, avoid most construction work.

Keep yourself mentally cool, don't let other people frustrate you, if they have a "problem" with you, it is probably really their problem, not yours.

/s/ Jim WIlliams


----------

